
Your life span is written in your DNA, and we’re learning to read the code - SQL2219
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612256/want-to-know-when-youre-going-to-die/
======
SQL2219
"Companies like Reinsurance Group of America are already looking into using
the epigenetic clock to tweak and personalize risk assessments for life
insurance."

